

The Fallacy of Motion - jodooshi
http://blog.dmbcllc.com/the-fallacy-of-motion/

======
cmpitg
This is the exact reason why I keep telling myself to slow down all the time,
using pen and paper, drafting the problems and solutions before getting my
hands dirty, writing them down and writing them bold. One tip I learn from my
current CEO is that whenever you feel you're in a heating situation, get
yourself a glass of water or coffee, drink it slowly, enjoy and the moment and
do nothing. That quiet moment would help you slow things down, recharge your
mental energy to do better.

